# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Plaga e prostitucionit

## ALBA

Trafiku i grave dhe vajzave tona eshte zhvillur shume ne vendin tone; dhe po mer permasa te medha; dhe kjo vjen ndoshta dhe nga ligjet e buta qe mund te kemi.Une mendoj edhe pse dispozitat ligjore penale qe parashikojn trafikun e grave dhe te vajzave perseri del nevoja e nje ligjestacioni me te rrepte dhe qe esht i domosdoshem ne kohen qe po kalojm.Une mendoj se nje nga elementet e tjera per ndeshkimin e ketyre njerezve do te ishte sekuestrimeve te  pasurive te ketyre trafikanteve qe ndikojn ne keto krime te shemtuara.Ky eshte nje mendim i imi po ju cfar mendoni per kete gje?Jepni dhe ju mendimet tuaja per kete gje! :konfuz:

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Me sa di une neper gazetat shqiptare po trumbetohet me force lufta kundra trafiqeve. Ndoshta karshi veprave ka me shume llafe sic e kane zakon politikanet tane.
Sidoqofte edhe ligji me i forte nuk mund ta zhdukte ate komplet si plage te shoqerise ne rast se nuk menjanoen arsyet qe te cojne ne nje trafik te till, nuk duhet harruar se nuk eshte vetem fenomen i Shqiperise por i gjithe vendeve te varfera Europiane lindore si Moldavia, Rumania republikat ruse etj.
Ka shume varferi ne Shqiperi qe gazetat nuk e shkruajne, ka shume fshatra ne Shqiperi ku familjet nuk kane dot as buke me henger ne mes te Evropes, ka shume familje ku eshte per te ardhur keq por vete baballaret u luten trafikanteve aman merrmani gocen ne Itali, e dime se cdo beje atje por aman se kam tete goca e si ushqej dot, edhe komshijet e tjera ne fshat punojne ne Itali dhe familjet e tyre po jetojne me mire se ne.
Eshte per te ardhur keq por keto jane realitete qe gazetat dhe mediat rralle se i permendin.
Mos harrojme ku ka skamje dhe varferi atje ska moral dhe virtyte!

----------


## Redi

Rezi, ke te drejte qe ky fenomen nuk eshte vetem shqiptar, por me i gjere. 

Por ama eshte e vertete qe shteti shqiptar nuk ben sa duhet per ta luftuar dhe mjekuar kete plage qe eshte bere tashme gangrene.

Dje *New York Times* botoi nje artikull qe fliste pikerisht per kete fenomen te Europes Lindore ku operacioent e ndermarra nga europianet me ndihmen e amerikaneve paten vetem sukses te pjesshem.

Bosnja eshte ne gjendje katastrofale, ndersa ne vend te pare per luften kundra trafikut te femrave dhe prostitucionit e skllaverise e zinin Bullgaria dhe Rumania te cilat kane arritur suksese ne kete drejtim.

Per vendet e tjera as qe behet fjale dhe kur ne keto vende futet dhe Shqiperia, atehere gishti duhet drejtuar nga qeveria, pushtetaret, media dhe vete shoqeria shqiptare ne pergjithesi, qe e mbron, e stimulon dhe nuk e lufton kete fenomen.


Artikulli nga NY Times qe permenda eshte ky  *In Europe, Sex Slavery Is Thriving Despite Raids* .

----------


## Beqari002

Nga na erdhir kjo e lige e madhe qe nuk ishte tradite as zakon ne kombin ton.E suallem nag ata te cilet nuk kan ndegjegje,nuk kane ndjenja apo moral.
Cili eshte opinioni i juaj?



Arrestohet bashkëshorti i viktimës. Vjehrra: Nusja prej dy ditësh nuk ndodhej në shtëpi. Dyshoj për lidhje jashtëmartesore 

U vetëhelmova se burri më bëri prostitutë

25- vjeçarja që vdiq dy ditë më parë ka dhënë shkakun e vetëflijimit për uniformat blu

FIER- Kam pirë fotoksinë, pasi bashkëshorti im ka gjashtë muaj që më detyron që të bëj prostitutën. Kështu ka deklaruar për uniformat blu 25- vjeçarja Juliana Gropa, vetëm pak orë përpara se të ndahej nga jeta. 25-vjeçarja , banuese në lagjen Dukas të Patosit, mbërriti në gjendje të rëndë në spitalin e Fierit, në pasditen e së dielës. Ajo mundi të jetonte vetëm pak orë, për shkak të sasisë së madhe të fotoksinës që kishte konsumuar. Me ardhjen e saj në spital kanë mbërritur edhe uniformat blu të cilat kanë mundur të nxjerrin shkakun e vetëhelmimit të 25-vjeçares. Madje viktima, sipas burimeve të policisë, ka deklaruar se bashkëshorti i saj donte që ta çonte dhe në Itali. Katër orë pas vdekjes së saj në spital, është arrestuar dhe bashkëshorti i viktimës, Artur Gropa, 27 vjeç. Juliana Gropa, e lindur në Korçë, kishte 6 muaj që ishte martuar me Arturin. 
Flet vjehrra
Vjehrra e viktimës dhe njëkohësisht nëna e Arturit, pas arrestimit të djalit të saj, së bashku me familjarë të tjerë ndodheshin dje në mjediset e komisiariatit të Fierit. Kishin ardhur aty për ti sjellë rroba dhe ushqime 27-vjeçarit të akuzuar për shfrytëzim prostitucioni nga bashkëshortja e tij, tashmë e vdekur. Nëna e Arturit tregon për gazetën se nusja dhe djali shkonin shumë mirë. Nuk kishim dëgjuar asnjë grindje midis tyre. Madje një javë më parë, ishin në Korçë tek njerëzit e nuses, ku kishin kaluar shumë mirë,- thotë ajo. Duke vazhduar rrëfimin e saj vjehrra thotë se nusja e saj, Juliana, kishte dy ditë që kishte ikur nga shtëpia. Unë dyshoj për një lidhje jashtë martese, thotë vjehrra. Sipas saj, atë ditë që ajo ka pirë fotoksinë, para se të vetëhelmohej, ka ardhur në shtëpi dhe ka gjetur bashkëshortin tim (vjehrrin). Ajo i ka thënë vjehrrit se unë nuk kam më nder të rri në shtëpinë tuaj, citon nëna e Arturit fjalët e bashkëshortit të saj. Pasi ka marrë me vete disa rroba është larguar me një automjet tip Benz, targat e të cilit i ka shënuar burri im thotë ajo. Drejtuesi i Benz-it është marrë në telefon nga vetë 25- vjeçarja dhe bisedën e kësaj të fundit me të e ka dëgjuar dhe bashkëshorti im,- thotë më tej ajo. Sapo kanë marrë vesh lajmin, të afërmit e 25- vjeçares nga Korça kanë ardhur në Fier për të marrë kufomën. Ata nuk kanë pranuar që ceremonia e varrimit të kryhej në Patos, megjithë dëshirën e familjes së Arturit.

Policia
Burime të policisë thanë për gazetën se nga familjarët e viktimës nuk ka patur ndonjë denoncim për shfrytëzimin që bashkëshorti i bënte vajzës. Po ashtu denoncim nuk ka patur as nga vetë Juliana Gropa. Gjithsesi policia dhe prokuroria po punon për zbardhjen e plotë të këtij rasti të vetëvrasjes. Burimet thanë se është marrë dëshmia e vjehrrit dhe vjehrrës. Ky i fundit ka dhënë edhe numrin e targës së Benz-it, me të cilin pretendon se është larguar nusja e vetëhelmuar. Ndërkaq, burime të policisë thanë për gazetën se 27-vjeçari Artur Gropa nuk ka qenë i skeduar nga policia. Vladimir Muçaj
----------------------------
-------------------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## Berti

Shefi i policise ne Durres eshte Edmond Kule.Edmondi ish shfrytezues i prostitucionit ne Milano

Dite e zeze e kujes

----------


## Vinny_T

Lajm i sigurte ky apo thjesht per thashetheme? Ka qene i denuar nga drejtesia apo vetem dihet qe eshte marre atje me kete pune?

----------


## Berti

Konfirmimin per kete fakt e kam nga personi i cili,ne dyqanin e tij i shiste profilaktiket.Nder te tjera,shitesi i tyre eshte dhe ish shoku i bankes ne gjimnaz.

----------


## darkman

Edhe un mendoj qe faktpri kryesor eshte varferia,por gjeja shqetesuese eshte qe prostitutat kthehen ne skllave.
Nese do te ishte thjesht problem prostitucioni se dikush ben zgjedhjen e vet te bej ate pune nuk do te ishte kaq shqetesuese.Skllaveria eshte problemi me i madh!!! te dashur miq jemi plot 1500 vjet prapa ne europe.Ka plot 1500 qe ne europe eshte zhdukur skllaveria. 
Mendoj qe nje shkak tjeter eshte qe ne shqiperi aqsa duhet rrymat ne revolucionin e mentalitetit si ne europe.Kam dyshim per faktin qe ne shqiperi ndikuar rrymat si humanizmi apo ato te vonshmet te viteve 60-70 qe ne europe kane sjelle nje ndryshim te madh ne menyren e te menduarit ne europe.

----------


## ALI-PASHE-TP

Per mendimin tim prostitucioni ka ekzistuar qe ne kohet me te hershme por jo deri ne kete fare pike,ka qene shum me pak i zhvillu,kurse ne ditet e sotme ka arritur kulmin,ketu ndikojne shum nga ata faktoret qe ju keni permendur me larte.Megjithate ato gazetat edhe mediat e perditshme rralle here pasqyrojne realitetin,

----------


## bunny

me vjen keq per shume vajza qe kane kalur ato procese..
mua me terhoqi tema pasi me ka rene rasti qe te njoh disa nga cuna qe njoh..qe me ka cuditur pa mase nga eksperienca etjetj.
por kjo me ka terhequr qe te shoh edhe lajmet shqip se po behet gje apo jo.une kam ikur nga shqip qe ne moshen 10,kshq njohuria ime nuk eshte edhe aq e madhe se cka po ndodh me shqiperine as a whole!por ama kedej japin lajme qe PO!po behet dicka edhe kendej jap 12/13/14 vjece femi duke ecur neper rruget e tiranes duke shitur Cigare etj etj.edhe kur i pyesnin se nga vini..ishte teper larg Tr.une cuditem sesi ka aritur deri ne ate pike..aman lere atpo qe kane ikur jashte ..per faktin se ajo qe bie mbrenda po te jete e zonja edhe del..

----------


## bunny

2shkrimet jane link bashkepor i bera nje send pa dashje...

por ama cfare po ndodh mbrenda shqip ajo ne efekton neve..dmth banoret e shqip Tr,Dr etj etj.po pse ato goca aq te mitura edhe aq te pafajshme vetem Cigare shesin??aman aman se pis-lliqet e shqiup po ndodhin poshte hundes se Miistrave ehde bile jane ato vete (sikur tha njeri per ate te DR)edhe kendej thone qe po behet gje me Italine etj etj..po ca Itali mo Italia uk po vuan nga Varferia...Italia nuk ka prob si Shqip...neve jemi ei me hall jo Italai.
 :i terbuar:  kur ti nez driten en shtepine tate,ajo duket edhe ga jashte se ndricon...kshq edhe kur e Bejne Pjestaret e Parliamentit ,ministra..etj...vete..nuk ka si mos ta beje nje njeri rruge tjeter...lules i dalin rrenjet para,kur e mbjell athere lulja vete...
ketu ne londer keto vitet e fudnit trasporti i gocave ka rritur shume...deri ne ate pike saqe policia Angleze do sjelli disa trupa ne Shqip edhe do i nderroj me disa trupa te Shqip gjasme ti kapin ...e tralala po ku id ihet qe njeri nga ato personat qe do prezatoj shqip nuk do jete Ai Kulja me siper????
ketu shume goca kane dalur nga ajo rruge me ndihme shteti,por ka pasur edhe te tjera qe nuk kane arritur...une ne Itali nuk e di sesi eshte puna se nuk kam jetuar...por ka ardhur koha qe edhe pros ka deren e saj ose dritaren...kshq edhe po te hidhesh ska gje se vritesh pak por ama e di qe del...njehere e pergjithmone..
muahh pucii te gjitheee...sorry if too long..
 :konfuz:

----------


## ALBA

Prostituta në Londër: Unë cpengu i 5 shqiptarëve 

Muhamed Veliu

LONDER

Menaxherja moldave ia kishte ngritur vetë kur-thin shqiptares që punonte si prostitutë, që të ndante paratë me rrëmbyesit. Përmes lotëve që i shkaktonte kujtimi i atyre momenteve, 23-vjeçarja shqiptare ka dëshmuar dje kundër rrëmbyesve të saj në gjykatën londineze. Asnjë nuk ka mundur ta dallojë fytyrën e gruas së re që fliste e ngashëryer pas një perdeje. Por të shumtë kanë qenë dëgjuesit e gjyqit, që janë përlotur nga fjalët e dhimbshme. Për herë të parë një shiptare dëshmon kundër agresorëve të saj përpara gjykatës së kryeqytetit britanik. Të pandehurit e çështjes janë pesë shqiptarë, të akuzuar për "rrëmbim personi" dhe "marrëdhënie seksuale me dhunë". Nexhmedin Ramadani, Besnik Brecaj, Aleks Gjekaj, Robert Linadi dhe Ilir Skënderi, arritën ta rrëmbenin vajzën më 29 tetor të vitit të kaluar. Për tre ditë me radhë ata kanë mundur ta mbajnë peng, por 23-vjeçarja u ka shpëtuar nga duart duke u hedhur nga kati i tretë i banesës.

Dëshmia
"Ishte një ditë e zakonshme pune në shtëpinë publike të moldaves Xhesika", fillon rrëfimin vajza. Pas rreth pesë orësh punë, pragun e shtëpisë e kalon një i panjohur, pa i rënë ziles, të cilin vajza e sheh e habitur nga kamerat. Xhesika kishte arritur ta qetësonte dhe t'ia mbushte mendjen që të kryente marrëdhënie seksuale me të. "Nuk ke parë grua ndonjëherë në jetën tënde?", i kishte thënë vajza Tonit (Robert Linadit). Ai ishte sjellë shumë ashpër me të dhe nuk shkëputej dot prej saj. Por Xhesika kishte arritur t'i ndante, duke e drejtuar shqiptaren te një klient tjetër në dhomën matanë. Aleks Gjekaj, e kishte pritur me padurim dhe i kishte zënë gojën me dorë e përplasur menjëherë pas murit. "Kur i hoqa kapelen pashë se ai ishte "burri" i Xhesikës që kishte ardhur njëherë ta merrte nga puna". Atëherë vajza filloi të dyshonte në tradhtinë e moldaves. Dridhej nga frika edhe kur e kujtonte në sallën e gjyqit momentin kur burrat që i flisnin shqip, e nxorën nga shtëpia me thika në duar dhe e futën në makinë.

Rrëmbimi
"Ju lutem mos më bëni gjë se kam një vajzë tremuajshe", u ka thënë ajo. Por burrat i kishin thënë vetëm se kishin një punë të vogël me të dashurin e saj, Sabri Muçën. "Atëherë e vërtetova se Xhesika ma kishte punuar kurthin, tha dëshmitarja, pasi vetëm asaj i kisha thënë se prej pesë vitesh unë punoja për Sabriun". Burrat i kanë kërkuar në fillim 30 000 stërlina gjobë këtij të fundit, por më vonë e kanë ulur pazarin deri në 12 000. Kur të tjerët janë nisur të merrnin paratë, vajza është gjendur e vetme në shtëpi me Gjekajn, që e ka përdhunuar për tre ditët e mbajtjes peng. Sipas vajzës, atij i duheshin paratë për t'u kthyer në Shqipëri. Pa shpresë se Sabriu do të paguante lekët për të, vajza ka gjetur rastin për të shpëtuar. Në seacën e kaluar të gjyqit, kryetari i jurisë ka kërkuar ndryshimin e saj, pasi njëri nga gjyqtarët kishte reflektuar sjellej raciste ndaj të pandehurve.

----------


## Bledari

:i ngrysur:

----------


## leci

Prostitucioni eshte nje nga zanatet me te vjetra.Ka shume persona qe e ushtrojne si profesion.Por ka edhe shume raste kur shohim ne mes te rrugeve vajza 14 vjeçare.Me vjen turp kur jan shqiptare.Si ka mundesi qe midis nesh te kete njerez kaq te keq qe se kan problem te nzjerrin ne rruge femije.Dhe te njejtit njerez shkojne e bejne pallate,hotele.ristorante etj. ne Shqiperi.
Dhe po ti degjosh duket si gje normale.Duhet te ndryshojme mentalitetin qe kemi.Nuk po shohim veçse parane.Nuk mund ta besoj qe nje prind shet femijen e vet per nje grusht leke.DUhet varur ai dhe kush i blen.

----------


## bunny

po leci ke te drejte lali
jo vrare poqe ta shohin te gjithee..torture fare sikur kavuajtur ajo vajze te vuaj edhe babai ose nena.
une ka vite qe jetoje ne londer ehde kam pare plottttt edhe kam degjuar,por ca me ben shume pershtypje eshte se ketu UK ky eshte nje shtet qe te ofron ndihme te ndryshon emrin lali te be njeri tjeter... te con ne nje vend ku ste gjen dot njeri... nuk them qe ajo eksperience qe ke kaluar kurre nuk harrohet..por aman te pakten ec para edhe  nuk vazhdon ate akoma..por une kam pare shume goca qe se kane bere kete gje.akoma vazhdojne te jetojne me pimpat e tyre... ok frika nuk them qe skan..por ka ikje ka kudo me dhimbja me tortura po te pakten iken..
une njoh njeren qe ka mbi 6vite ne ate rruge... me vjen keq kur e shoh..nuk eshte me shume se 21 vjece por duket si nje 30 nga taulete ehde kremerat qe ajo duhet te veje qe te mbaje klientet..o kapasur mundesi ajo qe te iki te beht dikush tjeter o skapasur njerii... por jo akoma me pimpin e saj eshte..vazhdon punen akoma mbi 6vite +...tani e fakt punon part-time pasi ka shume edhe policia eshte e rrepte..ne ato lagje ku shumica punojne..
kjo me be pershtypje mua pse nuk ikin ato gocaaa??pse vetem rrijne ne hijen e atyre debilave qe duhen vrare???
kur po tregonte njera se a toture kishte kaluat edhe ka qene vetem 13/14 mua mu nqirrte mishiajo e tregonte pa pike problemi me pamua me lot ne sy edhe vetem tha... lotet mua me jane ngrire se tortura .edhe nga qarja e madhe me jane mbaruar... nuk kam fuqi me  jam e mbaruar si njerii.. a ti thonja une gocas se huaj??? i ofrova ndihme jo me tha...memire te vuaj 1 sesa2!
eshte e vertete qe leku ka bere te vrase vellai vellane....po pse valle??
une neshqip nuk e di sesi eshte kjo pune se kam vite pa qene...por jemi shqipetare xhanen...kush na ka bere keshtu neve?pse shet vellai motren??pse 1shqip e shkyen njefemer shqip nga te gjitha anet???e dine ndryshimin e qenjes nejrezore edhe te kafshes ato njerez??
muahh pucii te gjitheee

----------


## ALBA

FYTYRA QE NUK SKUQEN

Nga Kreshnik SPAHIU 

Plaku Mark kishte tre vajza. Dy prej vajzave te tij u rrembyen duke u shitur prej nje bande trafikantesh ne Paris dhe Bruksel. Nje dite vajza e trete e plakut mori leter nga e motra e cila punonte si "skllave" seksi ne France ku pershkruhej gjithe historia tragjike e saj perfshi dhe identitetet e trafikanteve. Vajza e tronditur nga mesazhet e se motres vrapoi ne dyert e policise per te denoncuar tutoret e se motres. Pas disa ditesh vajza u gjend e vrare dhe e maskruar nga disa prerje sepate. Denoncimi i kishte kushtuar jeten vajzes. Plaku Mark tashme nuk ka me tre vajza. Ai endet cdo dite dyerve te administrates, pushtetit dhe drejtesise jo per ti rikthyer vajzen e trafikuar nga Brukseli, jo per te kuruar vajzen e cila ka zene shtratin pas tragjedise ne France, por per te qetesuar ne paqe shpirtin e vajzes se vrare. 

Drejtesia shqiptare shpalli te pafajshem vrasesit e vajzes qe guxoi te denonconte tutoret e se motres. Plaku ndjehej krenar per vajzat e tij pavaresisht nga trauma familjare dhe fatkeqesite qe e kishin ndjekur pas. Ne syte e tij rridhnin lot te pergjakur nga zhgenjimi dhe poshterimi qe kishte pesuar prej gjyqesorit shqiptar. Kjo histori e shkwputur nga realitetet kriminale shqiptare simbolizon dy gangrena te medha te shoqerise sone, korrupsionin dhe trafiqet. Qytetaret ndeshen cdo dite me abuzimin, dhunen, shkeljen e ligjit, cenimin e lirive, burokracine dhe ryshfetin. Me pas gjerat shkojne njesoj si me pare duke pritur viktimat e radhes. Shpesh jemi viktima te krimit e me pas riviktivimizohemi nga ky sistem i atrofizuar. 

Cdo mengjes faqet e gazetave dhe cdo mbremje ekranet e televizioneve jane mbushur me kronika te zeza per vrasje, grabitje, perdhunime, dhe masakra brenda familjes. Cuditerisht ato zene nje vend sekondar ne kronikat e lajmeve ku korespodentet nuk ngurojne te justifikojne kete situate kriminale si larje hesapesh, motive te dobta, borxhe, xhelozi, tradheti bashkeshortore. Dhe "filmi" mbaron duke lene pas jete te keputura ne mes dhe pa asnje pergjegjesi ndaj atyre qe duhet tw sigurojne keto marrdhenie shoqerore. Askujt mesa duket nuk i intereson se c'vlere ka jeta e njeriut. "Larg deres sime larg mendjes dhe interesit", ky eshte mentaliteti modern i shqiptarve i cili kultivohet dhe mbeshtetet fuqimisht nga ata qe e qeverisin kete vend. Media nuk ngurone  cdo dite te na indoktrinoje popullsine me sherret e pazaret e Moisiut, Nanos, Metwe, Berishes, Rames, e cdo kujt tjeter fytyrat e te cilwve i njohin foshnjet shqiptare me shume se prindrit e tyre. Femijet jane bere me familjare me keta politikane se sa me baballaret e tyre qe rropaten gjithe ditwn per t'iu siguruar buken e gojes. E gjitha kjo per shkak te se njejtes skeme te perdorur nga nje sistem qe mendonim se e kishim harruar. Pas 18 vjetesh Enver Hoxha eshte zevendesuar me nje grup njerezish qe ne emer te pluralizmit kontrollojne cdo gje e gjithcka dhe askujt nuk i inereson se sa jete njerzish keputen prej kesaj pasigurie ne vend. Imazhi yne po shnderohet dita dites ne simbol te nje shoqwrie me tendenca kriminale dhe te shthurur. Zyrtaret shqiptare pranojne cdo akuzwe te bere nga zyrtare apo analiste te huaj, mjafton qe mos u lekunden karriga e ndryshkur qe e kane okupuar me cdo lloj forme. Kokulur para nderkombetarve dhe kapdai perpara shqiptarve ata kane cilesine per te tjetersuar vlerat e sovranitetit. Shqiptaret nuk kane qene dhe nuk mund te jene me barbaret as ne rajon as ne perendim qofte kjo njesi matese edhe per elementin kriminal qe operon jashte kufijve. Mbartja mbi vehte e te gjithe ketij imazhi nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse mungese e integritetit te klases politike ne vend e cila nuk merr ne asnje rast pergjegjsite politike dhe ato qeverisese. Dilema mbetet nese e meritojme apo jo klasen politike dhe qeverisjen qe kemi. Ashtu si plaku Mark dhe cdo shqiptar tjeter do te ndjehej krenar per prejardhjen, familjen, realitetin, karakterin dhe cdo gje e cila lidhet me dinjitetin e nje kombi. Nga ana tjeter, te gjithe ndjehen te turperuar nga keto qenie te politikes pa integritet e cila po humbet kufijte e dallimit mes elites dhe llumit te nje kombi. Ata nuk mund te lejohen me qe te percudnojne individin, familjen dhe shoqwrine shqiptare. Kombi kurre nuk do t'ua fale atyre shpresen dhe krenarinw e humbur.

----------


## ALBA

"Most Wandet" SHBA : 10 mije dollar per koken e Dilaver Bojkut

Nga Nju Jork(SHBA) BEQIR SINA

WASHINGTON DC : Sipas rrjetit televiziv amerikan MNBC, Shtetet e Bashukara të Amerikës, për herë të parë në historin e tyre, pas arratisjes nga burgu i Strugës,  lëshojn autorizimin për kapjen"Most Wandet", të një shqiptari. I quajtur Dilaver Bojku, i njohur me nofkën, Leku, akuzohet për trafikimin e qindra femrave, në gadishullin Ballkanik. Kush di informacione për vend-ndodhjen ose bashkëpunon me shërbimin sekret amerikan, ka 10 mijë dollar amerikan, shpërblim, thuhet në njoftimin e lëshuar nga qëndra amerikane, Southeast European Cooperation Initiative (SECI) . Ushingtoni, thonë amerikanët në një kumtes të Policisë Federale të Hetimve - FBI., është i intersuar serizosht në kërkimin e Dilaver Bojkut-Leku, dhe çdo gjë e ka të bazuar, në bashkëpunimin ligjor me Ballkanin.

 Dilaver Bojku, i njohur me nofkën, Leku, arrti të arratisej me anë të një ikje"spektakulare", nga burgu i sigurisë së lart në Strug - F.Y.R.O.M, më 20 qershor, të këtij viti, thotë kumtesa amerikane. Ai u arratis pikërisht, kur SHBA-s dhe personalisht, sekretari i shtetit Colin Powell, shpalli raportin global të trafikimit të qënjeve njërzore, 2003 "Trafficking in Persons Report". Raport, në të cilin, një vend negativ kishte Shqipëria dhe Ish Republika "Jugosllave" e Maqedonis, F.Y.R.O.M, emri i personit, i cili tani është në kërkim, Dilaver Bojkut-Leku .

Autoritetet maqedonase dhe ato euro-amerikane të policisë, thonë, se, Dilaver Bojkut-Leku, konsiderohet si person i rrezikëshëm duke u futur në listën e krimineleve botëror, i cili në bashkëpunim me qeveritar të korruptuar në Ballkan, ka realizauar trafikun iligal të femrave, drogës e armëve në rajon. Prandaj, edhe SHBA-s, janë duke e monotoruar me të gjitha kapacitetet, këtë çështje, sipas mbështjes financiere, që i ka dhënë kongresi amerikan në vitin 2000, autoriteteve amerikane në luftën e trafiqeve ilegale në Ballkan.

 Qëndra Amerikane me baz në Bukuresht-Rumani, Southeast European Cooperation Initiative (SECI), ka grumbulluar fakte dhë dëshmi prej femrave të trafikuar, e keq trajtura, nga i "Shumë  Kërkuar" "Most Wandet" Dilaver Bojkut-Leku, dhe lidhjet e tija me qeveritarët në Ballkan. Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, mësohet se kan dërguar nga Uashington DC, në ndjekje të kësaj çështje në Ballkan, agjentin special të U.S. Customs Service, John Markey.

  Agjenti amerikan John Markey, u ka deklaruar gazetarve amerikan se " Ne jemi të autorizuar të japim 10 mijë USD, si shpërblim për të gjithë ata, që do të na informojn ose do të ndihmojn për të treguar, vendndodhjen e tij. Riarrestimi i Bojkut-Leku, tha ai, do të konsiderohet si një sukses i policis anti-trafik, në rajonin e Ballkanit.

  Markey, tha si si fillim në po përdorim format amerikane të zbulimit, duke shpërndar në vendet publike dhe në të gjitha pikat kufitare, të 12 vendeve të rajonit, posteret me shënimim i "Shumë Kërkuar" " "Most Wandet" . Kemi dërguar dhe forca speciale, të cilat po kooperojnë me policët vendor, të këtyre vendeve . SHBA-s do të paguajn dhe shpërbljen të gjithë ato forca policore sipas vështërsive me shpërblime të veçanta.
Markey, mendon se Dilaver Bojku-Leku, nuk është larguar me tepër se përtej kufinjëve të Rumanisë dhe Shqipërisë dhe mund të ndodhet edhe në Maqedoni., Ai menodn kështu duke i lidhur këtë me faktin se të gjitha rrugët e trafikut të tij kan qënë në këtë realacion  Rumani, Maqedoni e Shqipëri. Ai insiton se nuk përjashtohet mundësia e lidhjeve të tija me qeveirtar të korruptuar, të cilët edhe e kanë ndihmuar të arratiset e të fshehet në njërin prek këtyre vendeve të lart përmendura, si Shqipëria, Maqedonia e Rumania.

----------


## ALBA

VIÇENCA (5 Korrik) - Endrra ime që kur isha vajzë fare re ka qenë që të bëhesha "putanë" në Itali. Më falni për mënyrën e të shprehurit, por edhe në Shqipëri kështu i quajmë ne prostitutat. Mamaja ime ka vdekur, babai pinte shumë dhe kam 3 vëllezër me të vegjël të cilët nuk dija se me çfarë t'i ushqeja. Kur kam arritur në Veneto e dija se cili do të ishte fati im. Në mëpak se 2 vjet në rrugë kam shkuar me më shumë se 5 mijë klientë". Këto kanë qenë fjalët e një vajze, tashmë 24-vjeçare, e cilla ka dhënë një intervistë për gazetën "Il Giornale di Vicenza". Tashmë ajo jeton në një provincë të Viçencës, në shtëpinë e një kushërire të vet. Punon në një kooperativë dhe ka siguruar dokumente të rregullta. Endrrat e saj tashmë kanë ndryshuar sepse kërkon të martohet dhe të ketë fëmijë. 
Kur ke mbërritur në Viçenca?
Tashmë kanë kaluar shumë vjet. Atëherë kam qenë 17 vjeçe dhe ky ishte një vendim që e kisha marrë prej kohësh. Unë jam rritur në një fshat me 400 banorë. Të gjihë merreshin me bujqësi. Kam mbetur jetime nga nëna që 8 vjeçe, babai im pinte shumë dhe shpesh na godiste. Ai nuk punonte rregullisht dhe unë nuk arrija të ngopja me bukë 3 vellëzërit e vegjël. Ne vajzat Italinë e kishim si mit. E konsideronim si vend të afërt dhe të pasur. E ëndërronim, megjithëse e dinim që atje si shpërblim duhej të prostituoheshim. Por ama do të fitonim para. Unë imagjinoja burra të bukur me makina luksoze që kërkonin ngushëllim pasi ishin grindur me gratë. Pra përkëdhelje dhe jo seks. Kush të ka sjellë këtu?
Një vendali. Ai kishte gjetur një vend për vete në një anije që nisej për në Ankona. Si shpërblim ai nuk do të paguante udhëtimin, por duhej t'i dërgonte një vajzë. I tregova atyre të shtëpisë se gjoja do të shkoja për të punuar ndershmërisht dhe që do të dërgoja në shtëpi të gjitha paratë që do të fitoja. Babai e kuptoi dhe nuk tha asgjë. Në fakt paratë ia kam dërguar gjithnjë. 
Si ishte fillimi? 
Pas 2 ditësh udhëtim më dorëzuan te "padroni" im i ri. Ishte pak ndryshe nga sa e kisha imagjinuar. Igli, ishte vetëm 5 vjet më i madh se unë, por dukej shumë i pjekur. Kishte pamje lideri. Më drejtonte mua dhe 6 vajza, të gjitha shqiptare. Pak minuta pas prezantimit më për-dhunoi. Për mua ishte hera e parë. Qava por u dorëzova që në fillim. Atje nisi kalvari i gjatë. 
Çfarë jete bën një prostitutë? 
Shumë skematike. Çohesh në mesditë. Unë jetoja në Padova në një apartament të vogël me 2 vajza të tjera. Gjatë ditës nuk dilja dot nga shtëpia. Ushqehesha, shihja televizor dhe përpiqesha të mësoja italisht. Ndonjëherë më vizitonte "bosi". Kuptohet se çfarë donte. Në 18.00 pasdite nisnim përgatitjet. Në 21.00 dilnim. Një shok i Iglit na dërgonte me makinë në rrugët e Viçencës. Vishnim të brendshme, një bluze dhe një minifund. Në dimër edhe një pallto të hapur sipër. Kam vuajtur nga i ftohti, por ky nuk ishte problemi i vetëm. Po puna si ishte.
Përkëdhelje dhe burra të bukur? 
Natyrisht që iluzionet e mia nuk u konfirmuan. dxh/dxh (GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## bunny

gjynahhh goca...
por tepakte kjo paka qene ne dieni...njoh ue njeren..edhe ka qene 15 kur ka rene ne dashuri me njerin..mbas disa muaj per-pjekje ai ja mbushi mendjen per nje gjiro,ajoe donte edhe akomae don edhe pse e ka cuar ne ate grade...
mba gjiros ajo e ka shikuar veten ne nje dhome te erret ne itali..
etj etj..(mund ti imagjinoni vete ca mund tekete ndodhur me vone)
mbas gjith keture viteve..tani vone e kan mere vesht familja se ca pune ben..pasi qe 5vitesh ajo edhe ai kane pas ikur si burre e grua ne shtepine e saj...
kurse en ceshtjne e saj babai pianec e ka kuptuar edhe ska bere asgje...
nuk mund ta kuptosh psee...
puci all :i hutuar:

----------


## ALBA

Prostitucioni, 80 per qind e ceshtjeve te deshtuara
Prostitucioni ka fituar dhe po fiton terren ne vendin tone, nderkohe qe ndeshkimi ligjor ndaj tij vazhdon te mbetet ne nivele te uleta. Ndersa femra ndjehet gjithnje e me teper e pambrojtur. Krimi i prostitucionit, eshte nje nder format me te sofistikuara te kriminalitetit edhe hetimi e gjykimi i tij has veshtiresi. Momenti kyc eshte sigurimi i proves nga e demtuara, gje qe mbetet e veshtire pasi shpesh viktima behet pre e kercenimeve, presioneve e dhunes nga ana e autoreve te krimit, duke e detyrur shpesh te terheq padine. Praktika ka treguar se ne te gjitha rastet kur organet e hetimit kane bere te mundur sigurimin e proves nga vete viktima, procedimit penal i eshte hapur rruga per te vene para pergjegjesise penale autoret deri ne deklarimin fajtor dhe denimin perfundimtar te tyre. Nese do t'i referohemi shifrave rezulton se 80 % e procedimeve penale ne fushen e trafikut te prostitucionit kane deshtuar per vete karakterin e dobet dhe lekundjen e te demtuarave kur ato perballen me gjykaten. 

Nga njera ane ky deshtim vjen si pasoje e frikes dhe gjendjes se renduar psikologjike te se demtuares. Mungesa e mbrojtjes se vecante, e cila ende nuk garantohet me ligj, ka ndikuar ne deshtimin e ketyre ceshtjeve penale.

----------

